# اذا عرفت ان



## stmarygirl (19 أكتوبر 2007)

+اذا عرفت ان يدى موسى المرفوعه فى الصلاه هى التى جعلت شعب الله ينتصر فى الحرب
+اذا عرفت ان ايليا كان يمنع المطر ويسقطه بيديه المرفوعة فى الصلاه
+اذا عرفت ان دانيال نجنى من الاسود وليس بقوته ولكن يرفع يديه الى السماء فى صلاه شخصية للرب يسوع
سوف ترفع يديك بثقة فى كل مشكلاتك اليوميه للصلاه
ارفع يديك لانك تعرف قوه الايدي المرفوعة فى الصلاه​+اذا عرفت ان الركب المنحنية أمام الرب يسوع والركب المتضدعة تأخذ كل ما تطلبه من الله من رحمه ومساعده ونعمه
+اذا عرفت أن هذة الركب الجاسيه هلى الارض تنجى الانسان من غضب الله
+اذا عرفت ان هذةالركب الراكعة بخشوع أفضل من كلام كثير نردده فى الصلاه 
لركعت يوميا فى صلاتك​وأخيرا نطلب من الله ان يعطينا فعلا صلاه بأيمان مقبوله لديه بايدى مرفوعة وركب منحنية فما لأروع الحديث معك يا رب


----------



## فادية (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

امين يا رب 
كلمات رائعه عزيزتي  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*



stmarygirl قال:


> +اذا عرفت ان يدى موسى المرفوعه فى الصلاه هى التى جعلت شعب الله ينتصر فى الحرب
> +اذا عرفت ان ايليا كان يمنع المطر ويسقطه بيديه المرفوعة فى الصلاه
> +اذا عرفت ان دانيال نجنى من الاسود وليس بقوته ولكن يرفع يديه الى السماء فى صلاه شخصية للرب يسوع
> سوف ترفع يديك بثقة فى كل مشكلاتك اليوميه للصلاه
> ...


امين الكلمات عجبتنى اوى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أرزنا (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

*سلام المسيح:*

*وكيف اذا عرفت بأن يسوع مات على الصليب رافعا يديه ينتظرك ألا تحني ركبتيك وترفع يديك مصليا وشاكرا له*


----------



## love kero (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

الكلمات جميلة  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم :yaka:


----------



## stmarygirl (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

شكرا على مروركم وفعلا صليب المسيح يجعلنا نحبة  ونشكره علةى نعمة ان نكون ولاده


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

واذا عرفت انك لم تقوى الوقوف على قدميك
فما عليك الاان تجثو على قدميك



اشكرك عزيزي
والرب يباركك واصلي ان يجعل منا الرب رجال صلاة


----------



## stmarygirl (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

امين ربنا يجعانا نقول بحق "أما انا فصلاه"


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

stmarygirl قال:


> +اذا عرفت ان يدى موسى المرفوعه فى الصلاه هى التى جعلت شعب الله ينتصر فى الحرب
> +اذا عرفت ان ايليا كان يمنع المطر ويسقطه بيديه المرفوعة فى الصلاه
> +اذا عرفت ان دانيال نجنى من الاسود وليس بقوته ولكن يرفع يديه الى السماء فى صلاه شخصية للرب يسوع
> سوف ترفع يديك بثقة فى كل مشكلاتك اليوميه للصلاه
> ...



موضوع جميل  جدااااا
الرب يباككم


----------



## stmarygirl (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (15 أغسطس 2008)

امين فعلا اعطنا يارب قوة ونعمة السجود والصلاة بايمان وخشوع
وان تكون افعالنا ونوايانا وحياتنا سجود وصلاة
شكراااااا  لهذه الكلمات الرائعة
الرب  يسوع معك


----------



## stmarygirl (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اذا عرفت ان*

ميرسى لمرورك شكرا جدا


----------

